# The House In The Woods - March 2013



## UEP-Wales (Mar 24, 2013)

*The House In The Woods
March 2013*

The House In The Woods is located about 3 hours from our home and as always we decided to head out on the day the guys at the Met Office issue weather warnings for severe rain and snow. After a few hours of driving through flooded roads covered in massive pot holes and heavy snow fall we had arrived at our target location.

With cameras in hand, it was time to explore “The House In The Woods”…​
Visited with UE-OMJ







The downside to visiting locations such as this is that you will never know the true reason for it being derelict and falling to ruin. Each person that visits the location will read the property in a different way to the last and will make up their own version of events based on the evidence in situ.

From reading previous reports, we were aware of a tragic death of the owners son, Kingsley aged just 6 years who suffered from a haemorrhage as a result of his acute leukaemia. As a father of 3 young children, I found it hard to forget about this and at one point, stepped outside to recompose before continuing with the explore.






The property has been sat derelict for around 8 years and it really does show. Items that would have once been protected from the elements can now be found thrown across the muddy ground outside the property. In and amongst the pile photographed above were photographs, hand written letters, 1950’s television sets & record players and even some limited edition books.

To begin with, we thought another building may have been located on the property but after a check with the land registry office, it would appear that this was not the case. This is just the result of the mindless minority it would seem.





_The fridge everybody said not to open..._







































We are yet to determine what happened to the owner of this property but based on some of the medication found in situ, we can only suggest that she suffered from a heart condition and may have died as a result.

We are currently searching the death records and electoral register to try and complete the story of The House In The Woods.






Thanks for looking and there are many more pics over on my website (Click Here)! ​


----------



## MrDan (Mar 24, 2013)

Please let me know if you find out any information in your research, we found many different names on paperwork in there.
Also not sure if it's been derelict as long as 8 years, we found some documents that were dated a little later than that I believe.

I'm glad this is still there, we didn't see it on our visit and I was hoping it hadn't gone walkies.

Hope you enjoyed there as much as I did, your photos really are making me want to go back there and add to my report that's ready to post!


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Mar 24, 2013)

this place never fails to impress, thanks for sharing, lovely shots.


----------



## ZerO81 (Mar 24, 2013)

Really nicely shot, I suspect this place may be quite a way away for me too, but I would seriously consider travelling to see it.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Mar 24, 2013)

Here's my contribution....


























































This was a surprise and (for me) the find of the day...! 




























I had one of these when I was a kid, the exact same one...!!!


















Hmmm, here's a dilema. Do I bend the forum rules about no cars on a thread started by one of the
forum moderators... I wonder how long this will last.
(if it gets removed, I'll post up the other 'better' version of this shot  )







Thanks 

.


----------



## muppet (Mar 24, 2013)

cracking set of pics from you both thanks for the post


----------



## UEP-Wales (Mar 24, 2013)

Cheers for the comments guys, much appreciated 

UE-OMJ, Great shots there mate, I was speechless when you brought that laptop into the room... more so when you pretended that it actually turned on! 

MrDan, obviously alot has been said via PM earlier but yes I have to be honest, I really enjoyed it here. I do with most of the residential sites I go to but in most cases, I also feel the emotional side alot more! A revisit is on the cards though!


----------



## steve2109 (Mar 24, 2013)

My god, I think you could spend days and days there and always find stuff you have not seen before, a lot of that is new to me and missed when I visited, thanks to you both for another cracking set of photos...


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Mar 24, 2013)

Great report, So much stuff left behind and an almost completely stocked fridge? that's a bit unusual! Laptop looks better than mine


----------



## UEP-Wales (Mar 25, 2013)

PROJ3CTM4YH3M said:


> Great report, So much stuff left behind and an almost completely stocked fridge? that's a bit unusual! Laptop looks better than mine



Cheers dude, There were actually a couple of fridges around which were stocked full and then another with padlocks on!


----------



## MrDan (Mar 26, 2013)

Urbex-SW said:


> Cheers dude, There were actually a couple of fridges around which were stocked full and then another with padlocks on!



Here's one of the others.


----------



## mrtoby (Mar 26, 2013)

Good report, seems like a really sad place-especially as its all going to pot with the elements and chav attack. I still need to see this.


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 26, 2013)

Literally don't know what to comment on this guys! Just stunning stuff! 
Thanks so much for sharing, keep us all updated


----------

